
My 3080 day experience with my 2010 MacBook Pro - aren55555
https://medium.com/@aren55555/they-just-dont-make-em-like-they-used-to-6c0c919df8
======
equalunique
My 2010 MacBook was advertised with a 10-hour battery life. It lived up to
it's reputation, and I was saddened to see later iterations of Apple laptops
being sold that did not last as long. The thing was built solid - survived 4
drops onto concrete and tile floors, countless more onto carpet - no issues.
It handled multitasking with aftermarket 16GB RAM like a champ. The only
problem it had was that it ran Apple OS X, but at least it was customizable to
where I could run that OS on a RAID1. Newer Macs are all designed to be "black
boxes" inside, so I seriously do wonder if the 2010 models were the best for
Apple MacBooks.

------
jaytaylor
Is there a good, real reason latest macOS Mojave cannot be installed on an i7
with 8GB of ram?

Seems ludacris..

